# Kindle freezing & not turning back on??



## saint_moi (Feb 19, 2011)

My kindle 3rd gen is like 2 weeks old, & it freezes sometimes when i'm browsing through a book, or using a menu function whatever 
(not when using internet, downloading, etc. - i dont use those features). It just froze again, Alt+g screen refresh did nothing, held the slider several seconds to turn it off, now it's not turning back on!?

Is this normal??


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you using the amazon non-lighted cover? If you are then I would remove it for a week or so and see if there is any improvement - if there is call amazon cs and see what they say...


----------



## ajmonkeygirl99 (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you have any tips for me? I have had my kindle since Christmas of 2010 and it froze when I used my wi-fi to check e-mail. I tried all recommended actions and only got a response when I held the power switch for a while. Now, my kindle is blank and it will not do anything!!!! I am in over my head and am starting to feel frusteated.  Id love it if anyone would be able to help me!!!
ajmonkeygirl99


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you tried holding the power switch to the right until it reboots?  It needs to be held for a good while, something like 15+ seconds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeygirl. . . .if the screen is white, you've turned it off.  I'd suggest plugging it in for a good 3 hours or so.  Then unplug it and turn it on by holding the slider switch for 5 seconds or so.  Chances are it will boot right up.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Low battery issues can be a pain, once when I had an unexpected low battery (probably caused by the non-lighted cover) when I plugged it in the amber light would not light up and it wouldn't boot.  Leaving it plugged in didn't seem to help, I then held the power switch on for a good minute while it was plugged into the charger, several minutes later it rebooted, the amber light came on, and the extreme low batt warning display was up.  Let it charge overnight and it was back to normal.  Seems odd that they would make the charging circuit rely on the computer but I looks like maybe they did, it would be cheaper that way, instead of a separate chip to monitor and charge the battery just program the computer to do it.

Another time it wouldn't turn on it took a good 5 minutes to reboot after holding the power switch on for a minute.  I watched it for a few minutes, gave up and did something else for a few minutes and then noticed it was back on.

All the problems I had were after having my kindle in the amazon non-lighted cover in a bag in my car driving around, since I stopped using the non-lighted cover, then switched to an Oberon, it has been fine.


----------



## LibertyToad (Dec 26, 2010)

_All the problems I had were after having my kindle in the amazon non-lighted cover in a bag in my car driving around, since I stopped using the non-lighted cover, then switched to an Oberon, it has been fine._

I also had problems with lock-ups with the non-lighted Kindle cover. I called Amazon the other day and the told me to toss out the cover and they gave me $60 for a the lighted cover. There are known problems with the non-lighted cover.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

When I had problems and called, they also gave me $60 credit. The guy I spoke to also hinted strongly that I NOT get the lighted cover. Instead I got an M-Edge and their light. No problems since.


----------

